# FR: The girl that I want to come



## LuiC'estMoi

Salut,

Just wondering if it was possible to use the formulation 'dont je veux que...' to mean 'that I want to...'. e.g:

'The girl that I want to come to the party'
=
'La fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne a la fete'?

I know there are ways around this, e.g. 'La fille que je veux voir a la fete', but is 'dont je veux que' gramatically correct, if a bit 'lourd'?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Micia93

no, "dont" is of no use here
you would use "dont" in a sentence like :"la fille dont le père travaille avec moi"

here, just say : "la fille que je veux voir à la fête"

:=)


----------



## snarkhunter

Yes, I do find this _very heavy_, though it is still grammatically correct.
I personally would prefer the "que + inf." version, whatever this be.

One more thing. In your example, please be careful when using "à la fête", which also has a quite different meaning:

"il n'est pas à la fête" = "it is not so much fun for him"
!!!

In order to avoid this, you could consider specifying the kind of "fête" it is all about.
For instance  : _fête foraine_, _fête du lycée_, etc.


----------



## Micia93

snarkhunter said:


> Yes, I do find this _very heavy_, though it is still grammatically correct.


 
"la fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fête" grammaticalement correct ?


----------



## lilith1976

LuiC'estMoi said:


> Salut,
> 
> Just wondering if it was possible to use the formulation 'dont je veux que...' to mean 'that I want to...'. e.g:
> 
> 'The girl that I want to come to the party'
> =
> 'La fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne a la fete'?
> 
> I know there are ways around this, e.g. 'La fille que je veux voir a la fete', but is 'dont je veux que' gramatically correct, if a bit 'lourd'?
> 
> Merci d'avance


 

Oh yeah that is reaaaly awkward!! Nobody would say that in French, except my grandmother maybe... If this formulation seems to be gramatically correct but is only used in some cases such as "le sujet dont je veux qu'elle parle". In this case, the formulation is really really awkwark.


----------



## snarkhunter

Micia93 said:


> "la fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fête" grammaticalement correct ?


C'est pas _beau_... mais c'est pas faux !
Sinon, je veux des preuves !

Ma seule réserve : l'emploi d'un indicatif, qui rend la phrase inélégante.


----------



## Micia93

si tu dis "la fille dont je suis amoureux" c'est OK, car tu es amoureux de cette fille, bref "dont" remplace "de" ici

mais "la fille dont je veux que ..." ne peut pas marcher !

sinon, moi aussi je veux des preuves !


----------



## Silure

Micia93 is right, you cannot use "dont" this way.

In French, "dont" is a relative pronoun which means "que ......de".

Example: La file *dont* le père est assis à côté de moi= la fille *que* le père *de*, est assis......

The girl *whose* father is sitting next to me.

But "la fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fête" is grammaticaly nonsense. There would be twice a pronoun.

Grammaticaly correct: "la fille dont je veux/souhaite la venue à la fête" but very clumsy.

The right translation: la fille que je veux/souhaite voir (venir) à la fête.


----------



## LuiC'estMoi

Micia93 said:


> si tu dis "la fille dont je suis amoureux" c'est OK, car tu es amoureux de cette fille, bref "dont" remplace "de" ici
> 
> mais "la fille dont je veux que ..." ne peut pas marcher !
> 
> sinon, moi aussi je veux des preuves !



Mais on peut bien dire 'Qu'est-ce que tu veux de moi?', non?

Alors 'Je veux de cette fille qu'elle vienne à la fete' ---> 'C'est la fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fete'. Si je me ne trompe pas, dans ce cas c'est la meme chose, 'dont' remplace 'de'. C'ést pour ca que j'ai posé la question, je suis d'accord que c'est très lourd, et je ne le dirais jamais, mais je l'ai entendu quelque part et j'étais curieux, tout simplement!

De toute facon merci bien de toutes vos réponses!


----------



## LuiC'estMoi

Attends, on peut utiliser 'je veux qqch d'elle' pour 'I want something from her?'. Je commence a douter de moi car je sais que 'je veux d'elle' veut dire quelque chose de completement différent!


----------



## Micia93

oui, "je veux quelque chose d'elle" is correct

:=)


----------



## LuiC'estMoi

Micia93 said:


> oui, "je veux quelque chose d'elle" is correct
> 
> :=)



Alors si, en théorie, on peut dire 'Je veux de cette fille qu'elle vienne à la fete' pourquoi ne peut-on pas, en théorie, dire 'C'est la fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fete'?

Je sais bien que dans la vie courante on ne le dirait jamais mais comme j'ai dit je suis très curieux de savoir pourquoi au niveau de la grammaire on ne peut pas le dire!


----------



## Silure

Actually I misled you, sorry. You are right.

Grammaticaly it is correct but not fitted in this very case.

This wording is used when it induces your willing, when you cannot merely replace with a noun.
Example: "la femme dont je veux qu'elle sache..." cannot be replaced with "la femme dont je veux le savoir"=awkward. So "dont....que" is correct.

"La fille dont je souhaite qu'elle vienne" could be replaced with "la fille dont je souhaite la venue" - "la fille que je souhaite voir venir".

You were quite right, dont ....que is correct but merely used.

As for me, I am afraid I'll have to check on and update my grammar class.


----------



## BERGER7

Alors si, en théorie, on peut dire 'Je veux de cette fille qu'elle vienne à la fete' pourquoi ne peut-on pas, en théorie, dire 'C'est la fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fete'?

Je sais bien que dans la vie courante on ne le dirait jamais mais comme j'ai dit je suis très curieux de savoir pourquoi au niveau de la grammaire on ne peut pas le dire!  		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 			    			 				


hello`

La fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fête est tout simplement incompréhensible

On a une possibilité pour rester dans ce cas d'usage 
j'ai vu la fille dont je veux SA ou la PRÉSENCE à ma fête 

l'expression

 la fille que je veux à ma fête" est compréhensible mais la phrase est assez grossière et incorrecte sur le plan grammatical.
c'est presque une phrase sans finesse, qui marquerait le caractère autoritaire du locuteur.C'est verbe vouloir qui n'est pas adapté et l'ordre des mots 
voici la fille que je souhaite voir à ma fête 
ceci est très correcte 
On peut souhaiter une présence humaine on ne peut pas la décréter.
MAIS PAR EXEMPLE UN COLONEL PEUT DIRE ET C'EST CORRECT 
JE VEUX QUE CET HOMME LÀ FASSE NETTOIE LA COUR.
JE VEUX QUE CET HOMME VIENNE ME VOIR.
ETC 


il faudrait mieux dire
Il faut couper la phrase en deux 
voici la fille 


la phrase


----------



## BERGER7

I am so sorry 
`UN mot rajouter à mon précédent mail. Je ne sais ce qui s'est passé il est parti trop vite et maladroitement avant relecture beaucoup de fautes et des erreurs mille pardons à tous. ne pas en tenir compte.
Voici la fille dont je souhaite la présence est une phrase très correcte et polie.
mais espérer est plus courtois.
best regards


----------



## LuiC'estMoi

Silure said:


> Actually I misled you, sorry. You are right.
> 
> Grammaticaly it is correct but not fitted in this very case.
> 
> This wording is used when it induces your willing, when you cannot merely replace with a noun.
> Example: "la femme dont je veux qu'elle sache..." cannot be replaced with "la femme dont je veux le savoir"=awkward. So "dont....que" is correct.
> 
> "La fille dont je souhaite qu'elle vienne" could be replaced with "la fille dont je souhaite la venue" - "la fille que je souhaite voir venir".
> 
> You were quite right, dont ....que is correct but merely used.
> 
> As for me, I am afraid I'll have to check on and update my grammar class.



Merci bien, tout ca me parait très logique et me donne l'explication grammatique que je cherchais! Mais ne vous inquietez pas, vu que la plupart d'entre vous disent n'avoir jamais entendu cette formulation je vais pas l'utiliser 

EDIT: Merci a vous aussi Berger!


----------



## Silure

Berger7's "La fille dont je souhaite/j'espère la présence" is the best translation.

A part ça, Berger7, tu as raison. 
Ma première réaction, comme tu l'as vu, a été de mentionner une tournure impropre alors qu'en toute rigueur, elle est grammaticalement correcte bien que peu usitée.

On peut dire, par exemple: nos hommes, dont j'attends qu'ils apprennent le règlement....

Le cas de la fille espérée au bal pouvait se dire autrement, comme tu l'as fait.
Pour mon exemple ce n'est guère possible en conservant le pronom relatif.


----------



## jacquesvd

LuiC'estMoi said:


> Merci bien, tout ca me parait très logique et me donne l'explication grammatique que je cherchais! Mais ne vous inquietez pas, vu que la plupart d'entre vous disent n'avoir jamais entendu cette formulation je vais pas l'utiliser
> 
> EDIT: Merci a vous aussi Berger!


 
You got me puzzled here:
La fille dont je veux le mouchoir= la fille de laquelle je veux le mouchoir= the gril whose handkerchief I want. In this sentence 'la fille' doesn't do anything anymore in the second part, whereas in 'La fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fête' one cannot substitute 'dont ' by 'de laquelle' because we no longer speak about something thet belongs to her (like the handkerchief) but something she must do, namely come to the party.

That's why I think 'la fille dont je veux qu'elle vienne à la fête' doesn't work and is, I believe, also grammatically incorrect


----------



## BERGER7

Il est difficile de parler deux langues à la fois d'autant que ma maitrise de l'anglais est assez faible.`
Mais pour le français ça va plutôt bien.
dont est pronom relatif avec antécédent la fille. dont ou de la quelle je veux le mouchoir parfait très correct. Le mouchoir de qui ?? de dont placé la à la place du mot la fille
mais dans la deuxième formule vous avez un pronom relatif dont suivi d'une conjonction pour ouvrir une nouvelle idée sa venue à la fête. 
Vous pouvez dire tout simplement "cette fille, je veux qu'elle vienne à la fête". 
dans cette phrase le relatif est inutile ! 
Je me rends compte que ce doit être difficlle. Cela demanderait du temps.
Ce type de grammaire dite normative fixe des règles qui en fait sont largement établies sur l'usage or votre emploi n'est pas correct ! désolé
Mais bien salut à vous. je ne connais qu'un mot en polonais la mésange Chigorka 
et ki pour le pluriel et aussi za pom niaw wem j'ai complètement oublié.
salut


----------



## geostan

LuiC'estMoi, let me try to explain from an English perspective.

Unless _dont_ completes a verb or verbal phrase that takes the preposition _de_, its normal translation is either _whose_ or _of whom_, neither of which fits in your sentence. I would therefore suggest that the sentence as you have composed it is ungrammatical.

This is one of those constructions that screams for a rephrasing. So if you really want a relative pronoun, you will have to alter the subordinate clause construction to accommodate it. So, I think the suggestion made early in these posts of using _voir_ is appropriate.

_la fille que je voudrais voir (venir) à la soirée._


----------

